# Springtail feeder enclosure cleaning?



## Mystymantis (Jun 10, 2021)

I was wondering how often should feeder springtail enclosures be cleaned? Or the water cleaned out of them? I currently have two containers filled with water and charcoal. Is there a good way to clean them as well?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 10, 2021)

I have had my cultures for over 10 years an haven't cleaned them. they are doing great!


----------



## Mystymantis (Jun 10, 2021)

hibiscusmile said:


> I have had my cultures for over 10 years an haven't cleaned them. they are doing great!


Wow that is impressive!  Ok so then I won't clean them haha.


----------

